# Reasonable Wash Up Times



## jstroming (Jul 14, 2015)

Quick question for all of you with labor experience.....

What is your policy on wash-ups? An in-house non-union labor provider (what I like to call a "forced labor provider") at a convention center we produce an event at really took it to us last year and insisted on a 10-minute wash-up prior to and AFTER each one hour walkaway. They also insisted on a complete power-down during lunch, which meant organizing it with the departments, letting projector bulbs cool off, etc PRIOR to the 10 minute wash-up.

To me, when you're not working outside and in mud (but in a convention center bolting truss and running cables) a one hour walkaway means one hour. I know this is a way for the steward to get props from their stagehands but to me this is excessive. Ultimately the convention center won't side with me because it's city-owned and they just don't care. What is your opinion on this? Is agreeing to 5 minutes before but nothing after reasonable to you, or am I still being taken advantage of? It's the tip of the iceberg with this place but I still hate getting screwed over.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 14, 2015)

I work in a Union shop. I get a half hour lunch with a 5 minute clean up beforehand.


----------



## SteveB (Jul 14, 2015)

Some of the wash-up time is dictated by state labor law, which often requires that the employee be paid while changing into or out of a uniform. I think 15 minutes is the NY State DOL rule, and of course it can also be written into a contract. Changing into "blacks" from street clothes, or into/out of paint clothes would be typical required "uniforms". 

My wife works USA Local 829 as a Scenic Artist, and gets no time before the call to change into paint clothes, but does get 15 at the end to clean up and change. 

We give 10 minutes during our lighting maintenance session (happening now) not because there's a uniform involved, but mostly as a lot of the crew like to use their own hand tools and I give them time to collect and lock it all away, as well as wash hands, sign out, etc... 
I'm not required to do this but only think it's fair. 

For our event calls, in a facility otherwise covered under IATSE Local One contract there's no time given for clean up. Calls over ?, Bye !.

As to power down at lunch ?. We do not do this. We do not allow operation of house equipment by visiting personal during a break of any kind, but do not stop them from using their own equipment. We allow them to work as required with works and house lighting off, as needed, while house crew is at break. OTOH, I've heard of a theater that locks the friggin doors, nobody's allowed onstage, works and house are dark, during breaks. Go figure.


----------



## soundman (Jul 15, 2015)

What does the contract say? Is the 20 minutes a day paid? If its not in the contract you can fight it when it is time to settle the labor bill. If it is in the contract all you can do is inform the client of what is happening. I wouldn't suggest trying to work it out with the steward on the show floor. His or her position on the issue has been made clear. 

I would be more upset about having to power down, but again what did the client agree to. I have done many auto shows where the rigs are left on nearly 24/7 for weeks on end.


----------



## rochem (Jul 15, 2015)

I work in a Local One shop. We do 5 minutes before our (30 minute) lunch, and 10 minutes before the end of the day. That's it.

Beyond specific union contracts, I think a 5 minute washup prior to lunch is important. Sure, your guys aren't rolling around in the mud, but they're still getting covered in dirt and other such grime that you'll want to wash off before lunch. It's also just a nice gesture since you're kinda buying back the ~5 minutes before the call started that the stagehands spent putting on tools. I used to run a lot of non-union calls where washups weren't standard, but I found that the extra 5 minutes wasn't a significant loss of productivity, while the added morale and having the guys being more willing to get back and tooled up on time was more than worth it.

A washup AFTER a break is ridiculous. Just as an 8am call means being ready to work at the stroke of 8, a call back from lunch means you're on your own time to get tooled up and ready to go. If the contract specifically spells that out, then I guess you're stuck with it, but if it's just a tradition, personally I'd fight it, as that is definitely not industry standard.


----------

